# Top Gear



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

Any Top Gear fans out there that can tell me what watch Clarkson's been wearing this series?

Cheers

Jude


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm one of the saddos who watches Top Gear (and repeats on Dave) and seem more interested in spotting which watch any of them are wearing than the cars!

I've too been confused as to which watch he's been wearing (more than others) in this series. Seemed quite a large faced military/pilot inspired number if we're thinking of the same one?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

He mainly wears a PO, but I've also seen him wearing another black faced Omega along with a U-Boat.

The hamster wears a DS and May, well he's a WIS :thumbup:


----------



## josep (Dec 23, 2008)

45mm PO with rubber strap and a Railmaster XXL I think


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

josep said:


> Railmaster XXL I think


That's the one


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

Bootsy said:


> I'm one of the saddos who watches Top Gear (and repeats on Dave) and seem more interested in spotting which watch any of them are wearing than the cars!
> 
> I've too been confused as to which watch he's been wearing (more than others) in this series. Seemed quite a large faced military/pilot inspired number if we're thinking of the same one?


That's the one! Sadly I'm pretty sure it'll be out of my price range:-(


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

PhilM said:


> He mainly wears a PO, but I've also seen him wearing another black faced Omega along with a U-Boat.
> 
> The hamster wears a DS and May, well he's a WIS :thumbup:


Sorry but what's a "PO"?


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

judeep said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > He mainly wears a PO, but I've also seen him wearing another black faced Omega along with a U-Boat.
> ...


Omega Planet Ocean


----------



## josep (Dec 23, 2008)

sonyman said:


> judeep said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


This is like the one worn in top gear


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

This is like the one worn in top gear


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Hammond has been wearing aTag heuer Grand Carerra Chronograph on the strap, and Clarkson an Omega Railmaster XXL


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Its a wopper of a watch 

paul


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

zed4130 said:


> Its a wopper of a watch
> 
> paul


From what I can see in the picture above, I think it is a U-Boat flightdeck CAS BE 50mm with ETA 7750 chronograph movement


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

bobbymonks said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > Its a wopper of a watch
> ...


He's a big guy, but that looks obnoxiously large on him. 

Later,

William


----------



## carryondentist (Aug 5, 2009)

Isn't James May the real WIS of the three... I read somewhere that he has a nice IWC collection.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> > zed4130 said:
> ...


I can't find it again but I saw a picture of the three of them looking in a shop window full of U Boats. I wonder if they are paid to wear all these different watches or given them as freebies ?????


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> > zed4130 said:
> ...


thats a lovely watch, but it looks like Clarkson is wearing a mantle clock on his arm


----------



## Samuel Richardson (Aug 14, 2009)

He has been wearing a Omega Railmaster XXL, I love that watch would love to add it to my collection. Richard and James have been wearing some nice watches


----------



## keygold (Aug 1, 2009)

The U-Boat looks lovely


----------



## smartidog (Feb 28, 2009)

bobbymonks said:


> QUOTE (zed4130 @ Aug 14 2009, 12:16 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>Its a wopper of a watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would rather be wearing your avitar!!!!!!


----------



## Samuel Richardson (Aug 14, 2009)

I dont usualy like u-boats but that one looks great. How much is that one?


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Just watching the England V Germany edition, during the Mini race Jeremy had time to change watches, from a dark dialed twin white register chrono (Breitling?)to a white dialed non chrono, but he lost the race!

I know it's an entertaining fun program, but someone has dropped a Major Clanger :warning:

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Trinity (Aug 15, 2009)

That U-boat watch is unreal!Would love that if smaller.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Defender said:


> Just watching the England V Germany edition, during the Mini race Jeremy had time to change watches, from a dark dialed twin white register chrono (Breitling?)to a white dialed non chrono, but he lost the race!
> 
> I know it's an entertaining fun program, but someone has dropped a Major Clanger :warning:
> 
> ...


 :lol: There didn't seem to be any point to that segment. I think it was just to give the three of them an opportunity to wear flight suits. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Trinity (Aug 15, 2009)

I lost count of the watch`s the Hampster as been wearing.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Samuel Richardson said:


> I dont usualy like u-boats but that one looks great. How much is that one?


I have seen ones similar on ebay but the prices seem to vary a lot as some of the older ones are quartz and some are auto. Google Jura Watches they are showing a 43mm at Â£1950 and a 50mm at Â£2100


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

How do U-Boats compare to say a T W Steel?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

HereBeMonsters said:


> How do U-Boats compare to say a T W Steel?


tw steel are poo, u-boats are cool.......

seriously tho,,,,the tw steels are just big bling


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> HereBeMonsters said:
> 
> 
> > How do U-Boats compare to say a T W Steel?
> ...


And the other not so minor detail is that TW don't have the crown on the left like U Boats


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, that would suit me actually, as wear my watch on my right hand...


----------



## Samuel Richardson (Aug 14, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Samuel Richardson said:
> 
> 
> > I dont usualy like u-boats but that one looks great. How much is that one?
> ...


I thought it would be that sort of price. Might take me a while to save lol


----------



## Old Timer (Nov 25, 2009)

judeep said:


> Any Top Gear fans out there that can tell me what watch Clarkson's been wearing this series?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jude


At recent Top Gear 'LIVE' at Earls Court there was a stand for 'Revue Thommen' watches - yes I bought one.....

Watching new series of TG I noticed what looked like a RT watch on Jezzers wrist - black face, large, big numerals - Airspeed XX large

No doubt one amongst many he owns.....


----------



## azania (Sep 28, 2009)

For another Watch Forum debate on the subject (which became a thumbs up/thumbs down debate on Clarkson) try:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=48406

I always thought Clarkson was the WIS on the show, but after watching May on his other programs, I'm beginning to think that May is the true WIS. And the fact that his is the person most interested in the engineering behind the vehicles on the show, it makes sense. And the rumour about his IWC collection supports it.


----------

